# Black Coyote Wants My Beagle!



## gemcgrew (Oct 10, 2012)

Our beagle "Lily" is in heat and attracting lots of attention. These 2 yotes were harassing the hounds at 12:00 in the afternoon. They were coming within 10 yards of the kennels. I need to get that black one!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't believe I would have been filming but rather shooting them


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 10, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I don't believe I would have been filming but rather shooting them


Tempting but difficult in Cobb county.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow that was to close.Same thing happens at our kennel when the girls are in heat.


----------



## chadf (Oct 10, 2012)

Sub sonic 22 through the ear/eyes !


----------



## swampcat95 (Oct 10, 2012)

Send a Rage through the cage. It has proven to be silent yet deadly.


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought you could shoot small game calibers in cobb?!


----------



## shawnrice (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## applejuice (Oct 10, 2012)

thomas gose said:


> I thought you could shoot small game calibers in cobb?!



Not that I know of
Discharge of firearms is a no-no


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 10, 2012)

applejuice said:


> Not that I know of
> Discharge of firearms is a no-no



It is my understanding that you can't be within 50 yards of a road or shoot on or over neighbor's property. I am outside of any city limits. I don't do it more for safety reasons then anything else.


----------



## Hardwood (Oct 10, 2012)

Id be shootin. Dont care what city I was in. Heck you could have nearly hit that one with a ball bearin out of a flip!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 10, 2012)

Dang..I live out in the woods kinda. Yotes all over. Never had em come to mine in heat. They better hope they don't lol. Ol 300 will take care of em.


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow Glen, Great Video, have you thought about a TRAP????


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 12, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Wow Glen, Great Video, have you thought about a TRAP????


All of my trapping supplies are in Texas. I will just have to get these yotes under the cover of darkness.


----------



## brotherslick (Oct 13, 2012)

*17 hmr*

put that in the ear hole no one will tell .   Most  people would not mind you killing that


----------



## airoot (Nov 4, 2012)

may i recommend remington CBee low noise 22LR.  does some pretty serious damage, sounds like a loud pellet gun.

i "know a guy" who busts squirrels in his back yard as long as there is a safe backstop, well within city limits.


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Nov 5, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> It is my understanding that you can't be within 50 yards of a road or shoot on or over neighbor's property. I am outside of any city limits. I don't do it more for safety reasons then anything else.



Cross Bow?


----------



## sleepr71 (Nov 5, 2012)

They will be back And I promise...if there are any weak spots in your kennel..they will find it(digging under,etc) and kill your dog(s). I shot a big 'Yote with a load of #6's  years ago as he was sneaking up behind a Beagle(Beagle was trailing a rabbit & didn't know HE was about to be 'Yote scat). My vote is get up high in a deer stand & sub-sonic .22(solid nose) to the head. Only thing about shootin 'em with a bow is that they may run into your neighbors yard & die there & a LOT of city folk would cry & make a fuss about it..even though you're doing EVERYBODY a favor. Sleepr71


----------



## ratlird (Nov 5, 2012)

Adult air rifle.


----------



## firefighterfree (Nov 18, 2012)

I would have shot with#6. City limits or not sooner or later they going to get one of the dogs. Those yotes are brave they didnt run just causally jogged/slow trotted off. They are use to human life.


----------

